# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  مشکل با اینترنت اکسپلورر

## omidpand

سلام
من توی سایت از یه کد جاوا اسکریپت استفاده کردم. وقتی توی فایرفاکس بازش  میکنم کار میکنه ولی توی اینترنت اکسپلورر کار نمیکنه. منو دیوونه کرده،  نمیدونم اینترنت اکسپلورر من اشکال داره یا کد جاوا اسکریپتم مشکل داره
آدرس سایت هم اینه:
http://omidpand.ir
از منو قسمت جستجو را انتخاب کنید. دو تا کمبو باکس هست: گروه و تخصص. با انتخاب یک گروه، باید تخصص های مرتبط با اون *فارسی* نمایش داده بش. چون کد جاوا اسکریپتم کار نمیکنه تو اینترنت اکسپلورر، کمبوی پایینی (تخصص) نوشته هاش انگلیسیه ولی اگه با فایرفاکس بازش کنی فارسی هستش
چی کار کنم؟

----------


## omidpand

هیکس نمیخواد جواب بده :گریه:

----------


## faridprogrammer

شما یه لطفی بکن کد جاوا اسکریپ ای رو که در سرچ استفاده کردید رو بفرستید.
گشتن تو سایتتون یکم وقت گیره.
ایرادو فهمیدم و دیدم ولی کداتونو هم بفرستید خوب خواهد بود.

----------


## omidpand

function search2()
{
    //alert('Java run');
    var lb = document.getElementById('city');
    var pr = document.getElementById('province');
        
    var arrTextsEjra = ['لطفا یک تخصص را انتخاب نمایید','سرپرست کارگاه','سرپرست اجرای سیویل','سرپرست اجرای برق','ناظر سیویل','ناظر برق','فورمن اجرا','نقشه بردار','مترور','مسئول خرید','حسابدار','منشی','مونتا  کار و نصاب','نقشه کش','امور اداری','کنترل پروژه','مسئول تهیه و تنظیم صورت وضعیت','مسئول قالب بندی و بتن ریزی','جوشکار نفوذی لوله 6G','جوشکار نفوذی سازه 2G و 3G','جوشکار ساختمانی 2F و 3F','سرپرست اجرای تأسیسات بهداشتی و تهویه مطبوع HVAC','ناظر تأسیسات مکانیکی، بهداشتی و تهویه مطبوع HVAC','ناظر جوش و تستهای غیر مخرب NDT'];
    var arrTextsEngs = ['لطفا یک تخصص را انتخاب نمایید','طراح سیویل','طراح معماری','طراح جاده','طراح پل','طراح تونل','طراح سازه های بتنی','طراح سازه های فلزی','تقویت بنا','طراح آسانسور و پله برقی','طراح تهویه مطبوع HVAC','طراح تاسیسات بهداشتی','طراح استخر، سونا و جکوزی','مسئول دفتر فنی سیویل','مسئول دفتر فنی برق','مسئول دفتر فنی تأسیسات مکانیکی','نقشه کش فاز 0، 1 و 2','نقشه برداری','نقشه کش سه بعدی','کنترل پروژه','حسابدار','مسئول امور اداری','مسئول امور بازرگانی و خرید','مسئول امور مالی','منشی','طراح سازه های فضایی SpaceFrame','طراح برق، تلفن، دیتا، پیجینگ، شبکه و تابلوهای برق ساختمان','طراح سیستمهای کنترل هوشمند و CCTV','طراح سیستمهای صرفه جویی در انرژی و منابع جدید انرژی'];
    var arrTextsKala = ['لطفا یک تخصص را انتخاب نمایید','خدمات ژئوتکنیک و مطالعات اولیه','آزمایشگاه بتن و مقاومت مصالح','کانکس و اسکان موقت','خدمات تستهای غیر مخرب NDT و بازرسی جوش ','تأمین فلزات ساختمانی و یا فلزات آلیاژی(ورق،تیرآهن و پروفیل و...)','تأمین مصالح عمومی ساختمانی (آجر ، بلوک، سفال و...)','شن ، ماسه ، بیس و ساب بیس با دانه بندی خاص(سنگ شکن)','بچینگ','بتن آماده','حفاری وماشین آلات راه سازی(بیل ، لودر، گریدر بلدوزر و غلطک)','تاور','جرثقیل های سنگین','جرثقیل های سبک','پیمانکاری محدود کارهای عمومی ساختمان','پیمانکار سازه فلزی ساختمان','تأمین رنگهای ساختمانی و صنعتی','پیمانکار سند بلاست و رنگ سازه های فلزی','پیمانکار سازه بتنی ساختمان','پیمانکار سقف کامپوزیت','تیرچه پیش ساخته','سقف و کف کاذب','اجرای تأسیسات بهداشتی و لوله کشی آب ساختمان','لوله کشی نیوپایپ و یا پنج لایه pex-al-pex','تأمین شیرآلات و تجهیزات تأسیسات بهداشتی ساختمان','اجرای تأسیسات و لوله کشی موتورخانه و سیستم گرمایش شوفاژ','اجرای تأسیسات استخر، سونا و جکوزی','انواع چیلر و هواساز','تهیه و نصب کولرهای گازی','اجرای سیستم تهویه مطبوع و کانال کشی HVAC','سیم کشی و کارهای برقی ساختمان','تأمین کالای برقی ساختمان','تابلو های برق','دوربین مدار بسته CCTV و سیستمهای امنیتی و دربهای اتوماتیک','آسانسور','لوله کشی گاز','درب و پنجره فلزی','درب و پنجره آلومینیومی','درب و پنجره UPVC','شیشه دوجداره','شیشه سکوریت','نمای شیشه ای REFLEX','نمای کامپوزیت (پانلهای آلومینیومی)','نمای رومی(سیمانی)','نمای سنگی','تأمین سنگهای ساختمانی','تهیه و اجرای سفال سقف شیروانی','عایق رطوبتی و حرارتی ساختمان','اجرای سرامیک و سنگ','سفیدکاری','نقاشی ساختمان','دکوراسیون داخلی و مبلمان','تجهیزات آشپزخانه(کابینت)','کارهای چوبی ساختمان اعم از درب ها و پارکت','فضای سبز و محوطه','مخازن ذخیره آب و یا سوخت','معمار تجربی','امور بیمه ساختمانی','کامپیوتر'];
    var arrTextsLice = ['لطفا یک تخصص را انتخاب نمایید','طراحی','نظارت','اجرا'];

    if(pr.options["1"].selected)
    {
        var j=lb.length;
        for(i=0; i<j; i++)  
        {
          lb.options[i].text  = arrTextsEjra[i];
        }
    }

    if(pr.options["2"].selected)
    {
        var j=lb.length;
        for(i=0; i<j; i++)  
        {
          lb.options[i].text  = arrTextsEngs[i];
        }
    }

    if(pr.options["3"].selected)
    {
        var j=lb.length;
        for(i=0; i<j; i++)  
        {
          lb.options[i].text  = arrTextsKala[i];
        }
    }

    if(pr.options["4"].selected)
    {
        var j=lb.length;
        for(i=0; i<j; i++)  
        {
          lb.options[i].text  = arrTextsLice[i];
        }
    }
}

----------


## faridprogrammer

متن های انگلیسی که در ie میاد کجاست پس؟ اون متن هارو کجا درج کردی؟

----------


## omidpand

<select id="province" name="province" style="width:350px;" onchange="i065eac7b9a30b8075c232eb24e9a99edpc(this  );" >
        <option>لطفا یک گروه را انتخاب نمایید</option>
        <option value="1" class="info=[1,factory_manager,1,0|2,civil_launch,1,0|3,power_l  aunch,1,0|4,civil_inspector,1,0|5,power_inspector,  1,0|6,launch_foreman,1,0|7,mapping,1,0|8,metror,1,  0|9,buy_manager,1,0|10,acountant,1,0|11,secretary,  1,0|12,installer    ,1,0|13,map_drawer,1,0|14,officer,1,0|15,project_c  ontrol,1,0|16,bilan,1,0|17,concrete,1,0|18,g6,1,0|  19,g3_g2,1,0|20,f2_f3,1,0|21,hvac,1,0|22,mechanica  l_inspector,1,0|23,ndt,1,0|]">بخش کارگاهی و اجرا</option>
        <option value="2" class="info=[1,civil_designer,1,0|2,tunnel_designer,1,0|3,eleva  tor,1,0|4,civil_technical,1,0|5,mapping,1,0|6,offi  ce_manager,1,0|7,spaceframe,1,0|8,cctv,1,0|9,archi  tect,1,0|10,concrete_structure,1,0|11,hvac,1,0|12,  powermanager,1,0|13,autocad3d,1,0|14,buying,1,0|15  ,road_designer,1,0|16,metal_structure,1,0|17,healt  h_installation,1,0|18,mechanical_installation,1,0|  19,project_control,1,0|20,financial_manager,1,0|21  ,data,1,0|22,energy_saving,1,0|23,bridge_designer,  1,0|24,building_boosting,1,0|25,pool_designer,1,0|  26,mapping_phases,1,0|27,accountant,1,0|28,secreta  ry,1,0|]">بخش مهندسی و دفتر فنی</option>
        <option value="3" class="info=[1,mavalieh,1,0|2,azbeton,1,0|3,kanex,1,0|4,ndt,1,0  |5,taminfelezat,1,0|6,taminmasaleh,1,0|7,shenomase  ,1,0|8,batching,1,0|9,betonamade,1,0|10,hafari,1,0  |11,tower,1,0|12,jarsaghilsan,1,0|13,jarsaghilsab,  1,0|14,peimanmahdud,1,0|15,peimansazef,1,0|16,tami  nrang,1,0|17,peimansand,1,0|18,peimansazeb,1,0|19,  peimansaghf,1,0|20,tircheh,1,0|21,saghfkazeb,1,0|2  2,ejratasisat,1,0|23,newpiping,1,0|24,shiralat,1,0  |25,ejragarmayesh,1,0|26,ejrasona,1,0|27,chiller,1  ,0|28,cooler,1,0|29,hvac,1,0|30,power,1,0|31,power  kala,1,0|32,powertablo,1,0|33,camera,1,0|34,elev,1  ,0|35,gaspiping,1,0|36,metalwin,1,0|37,aluwin,1,0|  38,win,1,0|39,shisheh2jedar,1,0|40,shishehsecur,1,  0|41,shishehreflex,1,0|42,namacomposite,1,0|43,nam  arumi,1,0|44,namastone,1,0|45,taminstone,1,0|46,sa  ghfsofal,1,0|47,ayeghgarma,1,0|48,ejraceramic,1,0|  49,sefidkari,1,0|50,painting,1,0|51,decoration,1,0  |52,tajhizkitchen,1,0|53,wooddoor,1,0|54,green,1,0  |55,watertank,1,0|56,memartajrobi,1,0|57,bimeh,1,0  |58,computer,1,0|]">بخش تامین کالا و خدمات</option>
این کدی هست که توی صفحه اچ تی ام ال گذاشتم
و این هم جاوا اسکریپتی هست که بین دوتا کمبو باکس ارتباط برقرار میکنه
function i065eac7b9a30b8075c232eb24e9a99edpc(c)
{
    while(c.form.city.length)
    c.form.city.remove(0);
    var a=ElementUtil.getparam(c[c.selectedIndex],'class','info');
    if(!a)return;
    a=a.split("|");
    var t=document.createElement("option");
    c.form.city.appendChild(t);
    for(var i=0;i<a.length;i++){
    a[i]=a[i].split(",");
    if(!a[i][0])
        continue;
    t=document.createElement("option");
    t.label=a[i][1];
    t.innerText=a[i][1];
    t.text=a[i][1];
    t.value=a[i][1];
    c.form.city.appendChild(t);
}

----------


## omidpand

لطفا یکی بم بگه من چی کار کنم :عصبانی:

----------

